# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Mueren cientos peces en el Bayas tras un vertido de la azucarera

## Jonasino

Noticia aparecida hoy
http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...tido/azucarera

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.chebro.es/contenido.strea...dBinario=12516

----------


## Jonasino

> El Bayas está libre de espumas y aguarda la lluvia para regenerarse
> G.A.T. / Miranda - martes, 04 de noviembre de 2014
> 
> 
> Se han quitado ya todas las barreras tras absorber con camiones el residuo procedente de la azucarera. Se calcula que se han retirado por ahora cerca de mil kilos de peces muertos
> 
> Solo cierta turbidez, la ausencia de peces y la persistencia de un olor desagradable dan muestra ya de los efectos del vertido producido por la azucarera en el río Bayas hace casi dos semanas. El lamentable episodio que ha acabado con la totalidad de los peces que había en ese tramo entre la azucarera y la desembocadura del Ebro se da casi por finalizado. Al menos en cuanto a la limpieza efectuada, ya que el intenso trabajo realizado desde el mismo día en el que se produjo el escape de la planta molturadora ha permitido que en pocas jornadas se haya eliminado la totalidad de densa espuma blanca que invadió el cauce.
> De hecho ayer ya se habían retirado de todo el tramo (unos dos kilómetros) las diferentes barreras de contención que se habían colocado para frenar la bajada de las manchas. Plásticos flotantes y redes que han contribuido a que la limpieza haya podido hacerse de forma rápida, y en especial, que el vertido apenas haya afectado al cauce del Ebro ya que el bajo caudal del Bayas evitó también que el escape avanzara con rapidez. Precisamente este bajo caudal es el que ahora genera otros problemas, ya que es necesario que una vez quitada la espuma el agua se regenere y se limpie el lecho y los márgenes de los posibles restos. Para ello hace falta que baje más caudal de agua, algo que se está intentando gracias a la autorización dada por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) para que la propia azucarera, utilizando agua de su captación, vierta al Bayas..
> «Este bombeo de 300 litros por segundo para darle un caudal que podríamos llamar artificial no es suficiente», explican desde la CHE, por lo que se espera que en cuanto se produzcan algunas lluvias de cierta persistencia el caudal aumente también de forma natural ayudando a la regeneración del río en este tramo.
> ...


http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...ia/regenerarse

----------

